

Cognitive Biases - sbouafif
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases

======
ColinWright
In case you're interested in reading previous discussion of this, here is a
list of (some of) the previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7400532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7400532)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6851475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6851475)
<\- 62 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6821326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6821326)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3754697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3754697)
<\- 17 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3121508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3121508)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2234878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2234878)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1739868](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1739868)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1499925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1499925)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1106502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1106502)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=312827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=312827)
<\- 25 comments

There may be more.

~~~
sbouafif
Thanks a lot. I have to say I didn't search first, I never thought (and never
saw) it was discuss here.

------
bobsadino
how about Mind-body problem

